# Where to learn Flash



## aroraanant (Mar 31, 2012)

Can anyone guide me from where should I learn to make flash files.
Please give the look for tutorials or ebooks or anything like that.
Well that is for my friend.

I am interested in making flash websites.
I have knowledge of HTML,JS,CSS,ASP.NET and also SQL.
Please tell from where I can learn that,please give the links for tutorials and ebooks etc.

Thanks in Advance guys


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 31, 2012)

Download Macromedia Flash 8
Download it from the following link


*** moderator warning *** THIS IS NOT A PIRACY FORUM. Read forum rules.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok.
Now from where should I start


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 31, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Ok.
> Now from where should I start


 Can't get what u want to say!!
Download that, install that and start doing working with it by creating a file from File menu


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 31, 2012)

That I know.
Ok I will tell that to my friend.

Apart from that can you tell me how to make flash websites.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 31, 2012)

Try project Rome from Adobe. It's Good in making websites. You will Need Adobe Air Installed on your PC to work on Project Rome or try its web App
Project ROME by Adobe---Rome website
and the link for Web app is 
Project ROME by Adobe


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks a lot.
I just checked the links, it looks good.
Will explore more tomorrow.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yours Welcome friend


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2012)

I would say, stay away from Flash now. Time to learn proper HTML5 things.

Saying that as someone who learned how to program/animate in Flash/ActionScript 6 years back.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 31, 2012)

Actually was asked by his mentor to prepare a presentation in flash.
And I want to make use of flash to make few webpages similar to that rajnikant(website) sort of page as I really like that concept.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Mar 31, 2012)

this is the best source comprising of adobe certified professionals
search results | lynda.com

first take a look at flash cs5 essential training and then head to creating first website with flash,its a paid tut although a preview is available if u like it subscribe or search on demonoid if u absolutely cannot subscribe,feel free to pm for any more queries


----------



## Stephen Alter (May 30, 2012)

You can learn flash from lots of websites like w3schools, learnflash, eximits, adobe, sixre…


----------



## noob (May 30, 2012)

Stay away from Flash...its anyways going to be dead...focus more on PS+HTML5+CSS+Jquery combination if you want to have  good UI/UX

Both flash and Silverlight are as good as dead.


----------



## clmlbx (May 30, 2012)

only learn flash if you actually want to make some animated movies.. For web it is dead end, try learning Jquery and HTML 5

+1 to lynda tutorials..


----------



## rupasagar1 (Jun 14, 2012)

If possible you can go by institutes because flash is one type of multimedia and it is not easy to learn by reading books or seeing some previews we can practice it and we can do by live projects i suggest you to go institute.


----------

